# All work is for losers



## Deleted member 15310 (Jan 9, 2022)

Anything you do for money you should enjoy it so much that you would have done it for free. Money should just be a nice bonus. If not you will live a life full of doing shit you don't want to do, which is what losers do everyday. Life is about keeping cortisol as low as possible, laughing and having fun.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 9, 2022)

Yep only subhumans work

I want to be a FT rotter


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 9, 2022)

First world luxury option.

Fatou in Senegal. living from day to day. can't do this, for sure.






Just stop being poor, Fatou


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 9, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> First world luxury option.
> 
> Fatou in Senegal. living from day to day. can't do this, for sure.
> 
> ...


i hate poor people


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 9, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> i hate poor people


----------



## plneet (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeremy Meeks said:


> Anything you do for money you should enjoy it so much that you would have done it for free. Money should just be a nice bonus. If not you will live a life full of doing shit you don't want to do, which is what losers do everyday. Life is about keeping cortisol as low as possible, laughing and having fun.


Money is everything but the people who preach about getting a job are fucking retarded. Using money to pay thousands a month for a house mortgage and insurance and then only once a year (if at all) have a shitty vacation for a week where you blow a months salary...  99% of the population is actually asleep so not worshipping a job and the wage cuck money. Money isn't real, it is going to inflate by double, you don't legally own a house or land.


----------



## plneet (Jan 9, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Kanye said love is the new money. Now I give cash whenever I see a homeless person. To spread love


Wonder what they are using that money for


----------



## Pretty (Jan 9, 2022)

Which is why hobby maxxing mogs


----------



## Lihito (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeremy Meeks said:


> Anything you do for money you should enjoy it so much that you would have done it for free. Money should just be a nice bonus. If not you will live a life full of doing shit you don't want to do, which is what losers do everyday. Life is about keeping cortisol as low as possible, laughing and having fun.


giga based


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah I'm a loser.


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeremy Meeks said:


> Anything you do for money you should enjoy it so much that you would have done it for free. Money should just be a nice bonus. If not you will live a life full of doing shit you don't want to do, which is what losers do everyday. Life is about keeping cortisol as low as possible, laughing and having fun.


Almost all work is unpleasant, or they wouldn't pay you to do it.


----------



## _____ (Jan 9, 2022)

Working is for poors
I cant wait to quit and mock wageslaves


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 11, 2022)

RO


Jeremy Meeks said:


> Anything you do for money you should enjoy it so much that you would have done it for free. Money should just be a nice bonus. If not you will live a life full of doing shit you don't want to do, which is what losers do everyday. Life is about keeping cortisol as low as possible, laughing and having fun.


ROB NIGGAS FOR SURGERY MONEY


----------



## vandal (Jan 11, 2022)

i wish living in first world, where i don't have to worry about the first two floors of maslow's pyramid.


----------



## Pretty (Jan 12, 2022)

_____ said:


> Working is for poors
> I cant wait to quit and mock wageslaves


Agree never worked a day in my life


----------



## Pretty (Jan 12, 2022)

vandal said:


> i wish living in first world, where i don't have to worry about the first two floors of maslow's pyramid.


Do u have 24h electricity and internet?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Jan 12, 2022)

Society fucks you from the moment you are born unless you have rich parents. Society says you wageslave or die. I don't know how these teens think they can just live off mommy and daddy for life and just rot.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 12, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Society fucks you from the moment you are born unless you have rich parents. Society says you wageslave or die. I don't know how these teens think they can just live off mommy and daddy for life and just rot.


cope, ur just a fat lazy cunt


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Jan 12, 2022)

N1666 said:


> cope, ur just a fat lazy cunt


Oh yeah I forgot I sit on here saying work is for losers while I eat


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jan 12, 2022)

That’s why I’m neet. I don’t know how people can work and just go on with their day. Spending 8 or more hours a day doing shit you don’t really want to do and that doesn’t interest you. It feels soul crushing as fuck. I tried working before, and I just get so depressed that I just quit


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jan 12, 2022)

I'd rather live in a cave than work ngl


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Jan 12, 2022)

Tbh humans arent meant to have to much leisure time in society. Thats why well off countries have people blasting their domes off so much. A combination of degeneracy and not enough working.


----------



## wew.lad (Jan 12, 2022)

but what about muh sigma grindset, sir?


----------

